# Need a little help with this one !!!!



## Sulley (Apr 12, 2012)

A buddy of mine dropped this off to me today, it is a BAUER witch i have never heard of, 3 speed, front brake only it looks like, no numbers that i can see, any help would be great.  Sulley


----------



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like a Ross chain ring. Other than that you got me.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 12, 2012)

German built bike for export, probably in the late 1950's to mid 1960's is my guess,  What kind of three speed does it have?  I think it would have come with a Sachs or a Styria.  If the internals look like a Sturmey Archer AW, it's probably a copy made after the AW patents expired in the mid 1950's.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Here we go...*

Lazy people... 5 minutes of searching produced this...  Oh, and it's taken me AGES to work this out as the translation was hopeless... Enjoy! 

In 1914 Ludwig Bauer moved his recently started Heddernheim Metal Printing House in Frankfurt, established in the backstreet Klein-Auheim. 

This followed with the new 1920 development of the first bike light systems with torpedo shaped carbide lights before the Louis and Joseph Bauer, in 1922, designed the hit "bicycle-builder".

At times, there were also lightweight mopeds and lightweight motorcycles with specially developed engine products.

 In 1968, the manufacturer of world-famous two-wheelers, which were used by the Tour de France participants were, despite
 good order, put into bankruptcy.

The old factory has been used for a few years by the electric appliance manufacturers 'Rowenta' for manufacturing hood dryers and toasters. After subsection-
  breaks the manufacturing facilities are now a residential park. The "quality brand builder" was recently one of the cycle manufacturers revived.






Another variation of the company's history


The well-known bicycle factory firm in small-Auheim near Hanau, whose founding dates back to 1911, first experienced mass construction of motorized two-wheelers shortly before the Second World War: Mopeds used Sachs engines. After the currency reform of 1949 the company recognised the chance of making good deals with motorcycles, and presented in the same year their first 97-cc single-cylinder two-stroke motorcycle. He followed this up with a 250 cc motorcycle, even with Mo-engines. As the first German factory developed its own brand fork for motor bikes. Also, a separate engine-builder is to be installed, but in the development, which requires large capital expenditures, the company failed with the 1954 motorcycle production. At the same time moped production started and by 1959 seven different models were on the market. The price the Bauer mopeds are very cheap, have good handling, have high-quality accessories, and the firm proved that you can work efficiently even with manual production of smaller quantities.

That took ages... any other questions?


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.bauer-moped.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=28 if you want to come up with a better translated version


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 12, 2012)

1911: Founding of the bicycle and metal works of L. Bauer & Co. in Frankfurt Heddernheim . 

1914: Transfer of metal spinning for small Auheim. 

1920: During this period saw the first developments of bicycle lighting systems with torpedo-shaped carbide lamps. 

1922: Development of the "farmer-bicycle" by Josef and Ludwig Bauer and subsequent huge success of the brand to the Tour de France.

1968 bankruptcy of the manufacturer despite the good order situation. 

The name lives on as an independent brand of BAUER AG Panther , wages further away.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Internet savy*

danny, you are gifted my friend. I have troubles researching stuff on the web but, with hours of time spent I can usually find something.
Great job helping him out on the bike.

So, I guess it's not a Ross chain ring. Sure looks like one.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help i think LOL i did do a few searches but i wasnt search for the wright thing, so they made mopeds, great but how about this bicycle, 50s 60s 90s LOL its all good, i may save it or RAT ROD it LOL  Thanks guys. Sulley   PS  i did put the red flake seat on my JC Higgins Ratliner, looks cool.


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 12, 2012)

How I found it was by typing the google search in German instead of English... I figured if it was a German company there was bound to be more in German than on American/English sites... so try googling "Bauer Fahrrad Geschichte" and you may find even more than I did. Sure, the website's will be in German, but then click 'translate' and you get a rough idea of what they're trying to say... simple


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 12, 2012)

danny7147 said:


> How I found it was by typing the google search in German instead of English... I figured if it was a German company there was bound to be more in German than on American/English sites... so try googling "Bauer Fahrrad Geschichte" and you may find even more than I did. Sure, the website's will be in German, but then click 'translate' and you get a rough idea of what they're trying to say... simple




I just did as you suggested and found some of the most vile and disgusting porn sites I've ever seen.


Thank you so VERY much!


----------



## danny7147 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, but most of the acts in the pictures involve Germans on bicycles


----------



## Sulley (Apr 13, 2012)

Found some numbers on the bottom of the crank tube. 2067739   Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Apr 30, 2012)

Just waiting for my wheels and tires and shes good to go.  sulley


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 30, 2012)

Loooookink good! (to quote Chico)

Are those fenders correct? They look similar to current Nirve as they share that flip on the ends.


----------



## Sulley (Apr 30, 2012)

No there just a cheapo set i had laying around i think i payed $10 for, i should get the wheels a tires tomorrow and then i will deside on the fenders, this is a go cheap bike. LOL  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (May 2, 2012)

Got the wheels and tires, wow they just fit  26 x 2.125, i rode it, its geared a little low but it rides nice.  Sulley


----------



## Uniblab (May 2, 2012)

Neat-O! Where'd you get that chain? I've seen similar links and really like this.


----------



## Sulley (May 2, 2012)

I have gottin a few from this seller on ebay, make an offer on one.  Sulley


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380432707383


----------



## Uniblab (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the gumball Mickey! (see who remembers that TV commercial)


----------



## BrentP (May 2, 2012)

Beautiful resto-mod Sulley.  How did you do the lettering on the chainguard?  Custom vinyl, or something else?


----------



## Sulley (May 2, 2012)

Yea its custom vinyl i got a place that does all my lettering, Its  http://doityourselflettering.com/  they do a great job and its real easy to design on there site.  Sulley


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2012)

Nice work Sulley! Bauer was just a badge name in this case. I believe the bike was made by the Daimler/Puch/Steyr collective, which also built President, late Fleet Wings, Black Knight, Parkleigh, and looks pretty close to my Royce Union: 




They also built JC Higgins bikes for Sears, mainly the 3 speed touring bikes, but also a few Euro-cruisers.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 6, 2012)

What paint did you use for the chrome?  It looks nice in the pictures!


----------

